# Need a skilled artist to edit my psd design



## JayAndreTT (Apr 12, 2012)

So my design is basically complete, I just need someone skilled to tweak one last detail. My previous graphic designer was not skilled enough to handle it. I'm a new member so please post in this thread if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## iZame.com (Dec 22, 2010)

Feel free to contact me! I'm an experienced designer with a pretty diverse portfolio.

No Regrets Merch - Spokane, WA - Graphic Design | Facebook


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Andrew, I think you are not to post art assistance in this section of the forum.. looks like you are kind of new but check out the instructions up top
dlac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## JayAndreTT (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry for the incorrect location of my thread guys, very new here! iZame, i sent you a contact form on your website from your facebook. I hope to stay in touch


----------



## Sevenlives (Sep 20, 2011)

Also able to help. Very experienced and naturally talented. SevenlivesDesigns


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try RevBoyJames, here on TSF, does great work for me.


----------

